# Birdfeeders anyone?



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Anyone have their birdfeeders up and running? I usually don't feed birds during the summer but I really like feeding them during the winter. So far nothing special has come around. The usual hoards of Junco, Chipping sparrows, House finches. I have had some Redstarts coming around lately though. They're pretty neat looking birds. So what do you guys have at your feeders?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Same sorts of birds you mentioned, plus some flickers. The magpies and Scrubjays are hammering the raw peanuts.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh and how could I forget the multitude of Collard Doves! 20 plus!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Bears Butt said:


> Same sorts of birds you mentioned, plus some flickers. The magpies and Scrubjays are hammering the raw peanuts.


I have few Magpies too but no Scrubs. I didn't think of raw peanuts. I'm headed up to Logan today so maybe I'll pick some up while I'm there.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

There is a bird shop in Layton that carries the raw peanuts in bulk. They have them cheaper than anywhere else I've found. Still pricey though.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I have had the usual troop of House Finches that hang out year round. I have had a couple of American Goldfinches show up recently in their dull winter colors.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

NHS said:


> I have had the usual troop of House Finches that hang out year round. I have had a couple of American Goldfinches show up recently in their dull winter colors.


I forgot the House Finches and the Cassions(sic?) Finches. I've had a few of those. I haven't seen any Goldfinches yet. I sure like them in their spring colors. I love when the Lazuli Buntings come in the spring too.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Redstarts! I'm jealous Longbow. Boy, Perry has good birds.

2 Birdfeeders and 4 thistle socks are always full at the Goober residence. We do hummingbird feeders in the summer and early fall.

I am watching 5 Eurasion-collared doves, 9 House finches, 25 House Sparrows and 3 Starlings out of my kitchen window as I type this. I can hear the cash register going "ca-ching, ca-ching". Times are tough and bird seed prices are sky-high so there's not many bird feeders being maintained around here anymore.

Funny about scrub jays:, I see them in the top of Echo Canyon, and over to Deseret Land and Livestock, but they seldom, if ever, come to Evanston.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I haven't seen any Eurasion doves in the four years I've been here. I have my Crossman Phantom pellet gun ready to go if they do show up. :shock: I hear they're good eating. I know, that's bad.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

No Gold Finches yet- a huge flock of Eurasians- they screw up the feeder every day-
I have had 1 Mt Jay- but only saw it for 2 days. A few Pheasants and a Chuckar- then the other common birds at a feeder in No.Utah. I do have a sharpshinned Hawk that picks a bird off every other day or so. Pretty **** cool to be watching at that time. Otherwise it's finding mostly Eurasian feathers in a pile when I get home.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> There is a bird shop in Layton that carries the raw peanuts in bulk. They have them cheaper than anywhere else I've found. Still pricey though.


Bill Fennimore of the Utah wildlife board actually owns the shop in Layton. The guy is full of information.

No goldfinches here yet. Plenty of house finches, sparrows and 9 million starlings. Though, I did have 2 Eurasians in one of my Aspens a few hours ago.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

I have my students participate in "Project Feederwatch" with Cornell University. It gives them an opportunity to participate in an ongoing scientific study with a major University, plus they like getting out of class  
This year we've seen House Finches, House Sparrows, Goldfinches, Scrub Jay's, magpies, EC Dovcs, Starlings, one Flicker, one Downy Woodpecker, Ravens, Black Capped Chickadees, Mountain Chickadees, and just today Juncos showed up.

On a side note I heard a brief report that some 400 Starlings dropped dead in a park in Clearfield today....I'll have to try and find more info....


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I haven't had much variety to my feeders yet. Mostly sparrows and starlings. A nearby farmer has just plowed his corn, so most of the birds are eating the spillage. All the wires and trees over there are chuck full of ECDs, pigeons, and even a few mourning doves. The geese have been hitting that field hard now for weeks. 

I get the usual chickadees, finches, junco, blackbirds, etc. I have a flicker that is a regular visitor and goes after my suet cakes, and some downy woodpeckers too, but haven't seen them yet this year. Two years back I had an oriole show up at my feeder, which was an odd but welcome occurrence. My backyard feeders have also attracted a sharp-shinned hawk that treats it like a buffet line, which is awesome to watch too. Many starlings that I have fattened up have found themselves as being a meal for my hawk friend.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The Naturalist said:



> On a side note I heard a brief report that some 400 Starlings dropped dead in a park in Clearfield today....


That's a good start.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> I have my students participate in "Project Feederwatch" with Cornell University. It gives them an opportunity to participate in an ongoing scientific study with a major University, plus they like getting out of class
> This year we've seen House Finches, House Sparrows, Goldfinches, Scrub Jay's, magpies, EC Dovcs, Starlings, one Flicker, one Downy Woodpecker, Ravens, Black Capped Chickadees, Mountain Chickadees, and just today Juncos showed up.
> 
> ...............................


The Feederwatch data will become important historical info used to monitor the health of all bird species if not the health of the Western Hemisphere. Glad to kids getting involved.

Good on you!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

longbow said:


> I haven't seen any Eurasion doves in the four years I've been here. I have my Crossman Phantom pellet gun ready to go if they do show up. :shock: I hear they're good eating. I know, that's bad.


I found them a bit tough, but they sure are tasty. And you'll need 5 or 6, so keep the pellet gun close at hand. And the DWR, most of the local farmers, and Mourning Dove hunters thank you!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I've had some Ruffus-sided Towees at the feeder the last couple days.


----------

